# 1957 Schwinn Corvette.



## Molliepops02 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi I am new at making a thread so here goes! 
I have an old Schwinn Bicycle. 
When I ran the number 50247600 it came up, built 8/19 to 8/21 1957 Chicago Schwinn. 
Looked it up to be the Corvette.  My question is since the Bicycle doesn’t show Schwinn on it how much is it worth. 
Looking to sell this. Thanks


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 27, 2018)

Bike isn't a Schwinn. Looks Murray  built.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 27, 2018)

And it is a Murray.


----------



## Molliepops02 (Apr 27, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> View attachment 796439
> 
> And it is a Murray.



So how would the numbers I ran come up Schwinn.  I am very confused. Tracy


----------



## Molliepops02 (Apr 27, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> Bike isn't a Schwinn. Looks Murray  built.



How do I find out? The numbers I ran came up Schwinn. Thanks Tracy


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 27, 2018)

Molliepops02 said:


> So how would the numbers I ran come up Schwinn.  I am very confused. Tracy




I have no clue. All bikes have serial numbers. Where did you see that those are said to be Schwinn numbers?  Schwinncruisers.com I presume.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 27, 2018)

Yep, you used that flawed serial number look up on Schwinncruisers dot com.  You are probably number 1,000,000,003 that has been confused by that site's SN lookup.


----------



## Molliepops02 (Apr 27, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> I have no clue. All bikes have serial numbers. Where did you see that those are said to be Schwinn numbers?  Schwinncruisers.com I presume.



 Bikehistory.org. 857165.
I did just now google vintage Murray bicycle and thecabe.com thread came up talking about them
I have the MOD and numbers they talked about.


----------



## Molliepops02 (Apr 27, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Yep, you used that flawed serial number look up on Schwinncruisers dot com.  You are probably number 1,000,000,003 that has been confused by that site's SN lookup.
> 
> View attachment 796444



Yep lol! Well atleast I know now what it is. Thank you and others on here for the help. 
Now to find out the rest.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 27, 2018)

Looks to be late 50's or so if that helps.probably not a lot of value,but should make a good rider.


----------

